# Postfix error 554, Relay access denied.

## Swieep

Ik heb echt alle faqs nu wel gelezen en ook hier op forums.gentoo.org gezocht.

maar ik kan het echt niet vinden en wat ik vind werkt 'gewoon' niet.

Het gaat om het volgende probleem. Ik heb een gentoo server met postfix geinstalleerd. De handleiding http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml doorlopen.

Lokale mail, van gebruiker naar gebruiker werkt.

Vanaf buiten naar lokale adressen werkt.

Maar als ik vanaf buiten naar een extern mail-adres wil mailen gaat het fout.

Deze mail server moet van alle bestaande/aangemaakte gebruikers overal ter wereld mail kunnen ontvangen en versturen zonder natuurlijk een open-relay te worden.

Wat zie ik over het hoofd iemand enig id. en alsjeblieft geen links naar postfix.org over mobile users aangezien ze het daar over bekende ipadressen hebben en dat wil ik dus niet.

Alvast bedankt..

misshien heeft iemand een werkende main.cf voor me ofzo..

----------

## laman

Aangezien je post op 1 maart was weet ik niet of je probleem al opgelost is maar ik zit nu met exact hetzelfde probleem!?!??!?!?

Ik word er gek van.

Is er inmiddels al een oplossing bekend of nog niet??

Alvast bedankt

----------

## khelb

Kan je eventueel iets meer vertellen over de foutmelding?  

Als je in /etc/postfix/master.cf 'smtp' naar 'smtp -v' verandert, dan zal je in /var/log/messages gedetailleerde informatie krijgen.

----------

## laman

in var/log/mail.warn staat het volgende en volgens mij is dit niet echt goed.

Dec 29 12:34:01 eagle postfix[24032]: fatal: myhostname == relayhost

in /var/log/messages staat niets van toepassing

Hoe is dit mogelijk. In mijn main.cf staat het volgende:

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, reject_unauth_destination

en de optie relayhost is uit.

Dus dicht zit ie wel.

----------

## dabooty

kan je zelf mails versturen??

Ik gebruik ook een mailserver, maar die moet wel z'n mails versturen via de pandora servers, dus die moet ook een relayhost hebben

mijn main.cf (verstuurt geen interne mail, maar stuurt wel naar overal)

```
# see /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, fuller

# version of this file.

 

# Do not change these directory settings - they are critical to Postfix

# operation.

command_directory = /usr/sbin

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

program_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

 

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)

setgid_group = postdrop

biff = no

 

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.

append_dot_mydomain = no

myhostname = debian.lan.tomvergote.be

alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases

alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases

sender_canonical_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/sender_canonical

myorigin = /etc/mailname

mydestination = debian, debian.indahouse, localhost.indahouse,localhost,tomvergote.be, lan.tomvergote.be

relayhost = mail-out.pandora.be

mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 192.168.0.0/8

mailbox_command =/usr/bin/procmail

mailbox_size_limit = 0

recipient_delimiter = +

#luser_relay = dabooty

transport_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/transport

#smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name ($mail_version) (Debian GNU/Linux)

```

zie ook: http://www.tomvergote.be/writings/show_writing.php?id=1

----------

## khelb

 *dabooty wrote:*   

> Ik gebruik ook een mailserver, maar die moet wel z'n mails versturen via de pandora servers, dus die moet ook een relayhost hebben
> 
> mijn main.cf (verstuurt geen interne mail, maar stuurt wel naar overal)
> 
> 

 

Wil dat zeggen dat jij voor je interne users geen mail voorziet en zowiezo alles verstuurt via de pandora servers?  Wat doe je dan bijv. met de mails die cron verstuurt?

Ik probeer momenteel een mailserver op te zetten voor mijn lokale gebruikers en met de mogelijkheid om naar externe gebruikers te mailen, maar dan moet ik de 'sender' vervangen worden door mijn pandora mailadres (en aliasen) maar dat lukt me nog altijd niet  :Confused: 

Kan jij eens zeggen hoe je dat juist doet?

----------

## dabooty

cat /etc/postfix/sender_canonical

root@debian.indahouse   tvrg@pandora.be

dabooty@debian.indahouse        tvrg@pandora.be

en dan het commando om de db te rebuilden waar ik even niet kan opkomen

EDIT: commando = updatedb

----------

## khelb

 *dabooty wrote:*   

> cat /etc/postfix/sender_canonical
> 
> root@debian.indahouse   tvrg@pandora.be
> 
> dabooty@debian.indahouse        tvrg@pandora.be
> ...

 

Daar had ik ook aan gedacht maar als je dan als dabooty iets stuurt naar root, en die doet dan ne reply dan wordt die mail eerst via pandora gestuurd.  En dat wou ik eventueel vermijden als dat mogelijk zou zijn  :Confused: 

----------

## dabooty

zo veel weet ik er ook niet van maar ik denk dat je dat in /etc/canonical kan oplossen

----------

## khelb

alvast bedankt...

C+++

----------

## Swieep

Dat is, ik ben weer opnieuw begonnen.. maar kom uiteindelijk weer bij hetzelfde probleem uit..

 Relay access denied;

----------

## dabooty

kan je eens posten wat er in uw main.cf naast mynetworks staat?

komt dit overeen met de ipadressen van waar je probeert te mailen?.

----------

## Swieep

 *dabooty wrote:*   

> kan je eens posten wat er in uw main.cf naast mynetworks staat?
> 
> komt dit overeen met de ipadressen van waar je probeert te mailen?.

 

Solved.. ik heb nog een keer alle .cfen en alle verwijzingen naar de mysql database na gekeken en nu werkt het.

Heb wel een nieuw probleem!! er zit alleen een catch-all mogelijk in en ik wil een catch-rest dus een aantal email adressen en de rest naar dat adres maar dat werkt niet? enig idee?

----------

